# PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€



## bardoerper (21. April 2012)

*PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€*

Hallo,

ich suche mir gerade Hardware für einen Gameing und Web-Entwickler PC zusammen.
Der Computer sollte aber auch etwas länger halten, sprich nicht schon heute alt sein 
Habe mir da folgendes überlegt:



Thermaltake Armor Revo Snow
Cougar CMX 550
oder das Thermaltake Hamburg 530W (_alternativ_)
EVGA X58 FTW
Intel® Core™ i7-960 Prozessor
XFX HD 6950 XXX Dual Fan
Creative Sound Blaster Recon3D PCIe
Corsair DIMM 16 GB DDR3-1600 Quad-Kit
Sony Optiarc BD-5300S
SAMSUNG SH-B123L/RSBP
LogiLink CardReader intern 54-in-1
Seagate ST31000524AS 1 TB
Samsung 830series 2,5" 128 GB


Wenn das nicht gut ist, was ich da zusammen gestellt habe, dann sagt mir das bitte. Ich bin ja flexibel  Beim Arbeitsspeicher so wieso......
Dort würde ich auch 2 x 8 GB nehmen, wenn es da etwas besseres geben sollte.
Ich würde sehr gerne mal wieder ein Rennspiel oder auch Diablo 3 damit spielen können. Aber, und das ich enorm wichtig,
den Computer bräuchte ich auch zur Web-Entwicklung.

*Sehr wichtig noch:
Kein schwarzes Gehäuse.* Das kann ich nicht gebrauchen. Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Cooler Master 690 II Advanced Midi-Tower KKN5, B&W Edt. - gedämmt
Das Gehäuse würde ich noch als Alternative nehmen. Wenn Ihr aber dennoch ein anderes wisst, zeigt es mir doch.

Vielen lieben Dank und schönes (sonniges) Wochenende euch.


----------



## Threshold (21. April 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung*

Wieso willst du einen alten Sockel nehmen? 

Kauf dir ein 1155 System mit Ivy Bridge. Ganz neu auf dem Markt. Leistungsstärker als der alte 1366 Sockel und deutlich sparsamer.


----------



## bardoerper (21. April 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung*

Hallo,

danke für die schnelle Antwort. Wäre das mein einziger Fehler?
Oder gibt es da noch mehr?

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Softy (21. April 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung*

Da würde ich einiges anders machen.

Falls Du nicht übertakten willst:

 CPU: Intel Xeon E3-1230, 4x 3.20GHz, Sockel-1155, boxed 
 Board: ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP, H77 
 Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Sella

falls doch:
 CPU: Intel Core i7-2600K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed 
 Board: ASRock Z77 Pro4, Z77 
 Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho 

 Rest:
RAM: Corsair Vengeance Low Profile DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (ggf. 2x) oder  GeIL Value Plus DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333)
HDD: Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB 
 optional SSD: Crucial m4 SSD 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s oder Samsung SSD 830 oder Corsair Performance Pro in der gewünschten Größe
 NT: be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 480W ATX 2.3 
 Gehäuse: Produktvergleich BitFenix Shinobi USB 3.0 weiß/schwarz, BitFenix Shinobi USB 3.0 weiß/blau, BitFenix Shinobi USB 3.0 weiß/blau mit Sichtfenster, Fractal Design Define R3 USB 3.0 weiß, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R3-USB3-WH), NZXT Phantom 410 weiß/blau m 
Graka: Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 OC, 2GB GDDR5 oder Sapphire Radeon HD 7850, 2GB GDDR5
 Soka (je nach Board Layout): ASUS Xonar D1, PCI oder  ASUS Xonar DX 7.1, PCIe x1 
Card Reader: Ultron UCR 75 75in1 3.5" Card Reader/Writer schwarz, intern 
 Blu-Ray Brenner: LG Electronics BH10LS38 schwarz, SATA, retail


----------



## bardoerper (21. April 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung*

Hallo,

also übertakten wollte ich nicht. Muß ja auch nicht unbedingt sein.
Oder etwa doch?

Kurz off topic; Wann würde denn übertakten überhaupt Sinn machen?
/off topic

Vielen Dank.

p.s.
Warum nicht das Thermaltake Gehäuse?
Wird das zu laut sein?


----------



## Softy (21. April 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung*

Nein, wenn Du nicht übertakten willst, lass es. Der Xeon hat genug Dampf im Kessel. Auf der anderen Seite ist Übertakten mit dem offenen Multiplikator nicht wirklich schwer, und bis zu 30% Mehrleistung schon drin.


----------



## Threshold (21. April 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung*

Durch übertakten kannst du die Leistung steigern was sich meist 1 zu 1 umsetzen lässt.
Natürlich brauchst du eine gute Kühlung und die Garantie ist dann weg.


----------



## Softy (21. April 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung*



bardoerper schrieb:


> p.s.
> Warum nicht das Thermaltake Gehäuse?
> Wird das zu laut sein?



Das Gehäuse kenne ich nicht, sollte aber schon auch OK sein. Die Lüfter kannst Du bei Bedarf ja immer noch austauschen, wenn sie Dir zu laut sind.


----------



## bardoerper (21. April 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung*

Hallo,

für dich zur Information;
Thermaltake - Global - ARMOR REVO Snow Edition - VO200M6W2N

Viel Spaß beim lesen


----------



## Softy (21. April 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung*

Schön ist anders  Aber zum Glück ist das Gehäuse ja Geschmackssache. Wenn es Dir also gefällt, kauf es Dir


----------



## bardoerper (21. April 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung*

Hallo,

jetzt will ich es wissen (Farbe mal kurz egal);
Was wäre denn ein "schönes Gehäuse"?


----------



## Softy (21. April 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung*

Das ist ja eher subjektiv, Schönheit liegt bekanntlich im Auge des Betrachters 

Die, die ich gepostet habe, gefallen Dir nicht?


----------



## bardoerper (21. April 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung*

Hallo,

doch das hinterste sah (für mich) noch am besten aus. Der "Anfang" war nicht so mein Geschmack.
Gebe es sonst irgendwelche "grauen" Gehäuse (metallic look)?


----------



## Softy (21. April 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung*

Du kannst ja hier mal schauen:

silber in Gehäuse/PC-Gehäuse mit Gehäusetyp: Midi-Tower, Netzteil: ohne Netzteil, Anschlüsse Front: USB 3.0 | Geizhals.at Deutschland

rot in Gehäuse/PC-Gehäuse mit Gehäusetyp: Midi-Tower, Netzteil: ohne Netzteil, Anschlüsse Front: USB 3.0 | Geizhals.at Deutschland

white in Gehäuse/PC-Gehäuse mit Gehäusetyp: Midi-Tower, Netzteil: ohne Netzteil, Anschlüsse Front: USB 3.0 | Geizhals.at Deutschland

weiß in Gehäuse/PC-Gehäuse mit Gehäusetyp: Midi-Tower, Netzteil: ohne Netzteil, Anschlüsse Front: USB 3.0 | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## bardoerper (21. April 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung*

Hallo,

danke für die Links.

Wenn jemand anderes noch Vorschläge hätte, dann gerne her damit  . Ich höre gerne zu.

Vielen Dank.

p.s.
Mein Budget beläuft sich auf ca. 1.500,- €. Wenn aber etwas übrig bleibt würde ich mich freuen,
dann könnte ich mir noch Diablo 3 und ein Rennspiel kaufen.


----------



## bardoerper (23. April 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung*

Hallo,

ich möchte mich bei Euch entschuldigen 

Das Budget hätte ich zu allererst schreiben sollen.
Sollte sich dadurch etwas an der Konfiguration geändert haben, dann schreibt das bitte.
Auch für weitere, andere Vorschläge bin ich offen.

Vielen lieben dank.


----------



## Softy (23. April 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€*

Dann kannst Du noch eine Klasse höher gehen bei der Grafikkarte: Produktvergleich Sapphire Radeon HD 7970 OC, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort (11197-01-40G), EVGA GeForce GTX 680, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (02G-P4-2680) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## bardoerper (23. April 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€*

Hallo,

aber bitte nicht vergessen, für die beiden Spiele sollten noch ein paar Teuros
übrig bleiben. Etwas Entspannung braucht ja mal der Mensch....


----------



## Softy (23. April 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€*

Dann würde ich bei der HD7870 OC bleiben 

Wenn Du magst, poste nochmal alles, bevor Du bestellst. Für den finalen Segen


----------



## bardoerper (23. April 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€*

Hallo,

was ist bei der Gra-Karte eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen full und lite retail?
Außer dem Preis sollte es doch mehr geben. Oder?


----------



## Softy (23. April 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€*

Der Lieferumfang (z.B. Kabel etc.) ist bei Full Retail höher. I.d.R. reicht lite retail aber aus.


----------



## bardoerper (23. April 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€*

Hallo,

was würdet Ihr hier dran ändern;

Gehäuse: Thermaltake Armor Revo Snow

Mainboard: ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP, H77

Proz: Intel Xeon E3-1230, 4x 3.20GHz, Sockel-1155, boxed

Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Sella (Sockel 775/1155/1156/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1)

Speicher: Corsair Vengeance Low Profile DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U

Gra-Karte: Sapphire Radeon HD 7850, 2GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort, full retail

Sound Karte: ASUS Xonar DX 7.1, PCIe x1 (90-YAA060-1UAN00Z)

SSD-Platte: Samsung SSD 830 Series 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC128B)

Festplatte: Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB, SATA II

Blu-Ray brenner: LG Electronics BH10LS38 schwarz, SATA, retail

Card-Reader: Ultron UCR 75 75in1 3.5" Card Reader/Writer schwarz, intern

Wäre das ein guter Computer für die Web-Entwicklung und zum spielen, welcher
noch ein paar Jahre länger hält?
Oder hat wer noch eine andere Meinung?
Will ja hier nicht einen Monolog führen 

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe.


----------



## Softy (23. April 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€*

Vom Board Layout wäre die PCI Variante der Soundkarte etwas geschickter:  ASUS Xonar D1, PCI 

Der Rest ist prima 

Wenn noch etwas Luft im Budget ist, würde ich zur Sapphire HD7870 greifen.


----------



## bardoerper (23. April 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€*

Hallo,

also 80 Teuros unterschied bei der Gra-Karte sind ne Hausnummer. Aber mal sehen
zu welchen Preisen ich das alles kaufen kann.

Zusatz Info:
BS: Windows 7 ultimate

Sollte wer eine Alternative Konfiguration dafür haben, dann schreibt die bitte.
Wäre Super wenn ich auch mal weitere Meinungen dazu haben könnte.


----------



## bardoerper (24. April 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€*

Hallo,

nur mal eine Frage zwischen durch:

Wäre dieser Computer ein Highend Rechner?
Ist die Grafikkarte auch wirklich gut für die Webentwicklung geeignet (Farbdarstellung)?


----------



## Softy (24. April 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€*

Highend ist ein recht dehnbarer Begriff, aber Du hast einen schnellen Rechner, der sicher gut ausreichen wird 

Der "Highend"-Sockel von Intel ist der Sockel 2011 mit dem Core i7-3930K. Highend Grafikkarten sind die GTX680 oder HD7970.


----------



## bardoerper (24. April 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€*



Softy schrieb:


> Highend ist ein recht dehnbarer Begriff, aber Du  hast einen schnellen Rechner, der sicher gut ausreichen wird
> 
> Der  "Highend"-Sockel von Intel ist der Sockel 2011 mit dem Core i7-3930K.  Highend Grafikkarten sind die GTX680 oder HD7970.



Hoffentich hält der auch länger.......
Meiner feiert dieses Jahr 9-jährges...... (mit ein paar mal Festplatten tauschen (wurden zu klein)).

Dann werde ich wohl doch die HD7970 nehmen müssen..... mal sehen.....
Bräuchte ich für diese eine andere Kühlung?
Oder reicht die angegebene aus?
Kann man das übertakten dann auch ausschalten?


----------



## Softy (24. April 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€*

Bei der HD7xxx Serie ist das Sapphire Dual Fan Design sehr gut. Ich würde zu dieser greifen: Sapphire Radeon HD 7870, 2GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort, lite retail (11199-00-20G) | Geizhals.at Deutschland Die HD7950 ist nur ein paar % schneller, da lohnt der Aufpreis imo nicht.

Die Kühlung reicht aus. Das mit dem Übertakten ausschalten verstehe ich nicht, wenn Du nicht selbst übertaktest, läuft eh alles mit den werksseitigen Spezifikationen.


----------



## bardoerper (24. April 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€*

Hallo,

irgendwie habe ich mir das alles etwas einfacher vorgestellt. 

So!!!

*Nun noch mal die Aufstellung, mit bitte um verschiedene Meinungen:
* 
Gehäuse: Thermaltake Armor Revo Snow

Mainboard: ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP, H77

Proz: Intel Xeon E3-1230, 4x 3.20GHz, Sockel-1155, boxed

Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Sella (Sockel 775/1155/1156/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1)

Speicher: Corsair Vengeance Low Profile DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U

Gra-Karte: Sapphire Radeon HD 7850, 2GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort, full retail Sapphire Radeon HD 7870, 2GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort, lite retail

Sound Karte: ASUS Xonar DX 7.1, PCIe x1 (90-YAA060-1UAN00Z)

SSD-Platte: Samsung SSD 830 Series 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC128B)

Festplatte: Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB, SATA II

Blu-Ray brenner: LG Electronics BH10LS38 schwarz, SATA, retail

Card-Reader: Ultron UCR 75 75in1 3.5" Card Reader/Writer schwarz, intern


----------



## Softy (24. April 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€*

Meinen Segen hast Du  

Die Soundkarte kannst Du in den unteren PCIe x16 Slot stecken, nicht in den obersten PCIe x1 Slot, sonst wird die durch die Grafikkarte recht heiß. Oder Du nimmst die PCI-Variante: ASUS Xonar D1, PCI (90-YAA0B0-0UAN00Z) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Ich weiß ja nicht, was Du genau machst, aber vllt. wären 16GB RAM von Vorteil? --> G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (F3-1333C9D-16GAO) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Wenn sich sonst keiner hier meldet, schreib einfach facehugger oder Threshold oder der_knoben oder wer hier halt sonst noch aktiv in der Kaufberatung ist, eine Privatnachricht mit der Bitte, dass sie hier nochmal ihren Senf dazugeben.


----------



## facehugger (24. April 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€*

*@TE:* du kannst unserem Softy vertrauen Was der vorschlägt, hat Hand und Fuß und findet hier meist breite Zustimmung. Oft gibt es an seinen Konfigs sehr wenig zu verbessern, das Case ist natürlich meist Geschmacksache An der letzten Zusammenstellung habe auch ich nichts zu meckern, bis auf das Case

Gruß


----------



## bardoerper (24. April 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€*

Hallo,

vielen lieben dank für die Antwort.

16 GB werden es so wieso. Ob 2 x 8 oder 1 x 16 weiß ich noch nicht.
Was wäre denn besser?

Darf man später auch ein Bild vom "fertigen" Computer reinstellen?
Oder mögen das die Admins hier nicht?
Kann ja sein das die Admins sagen das gehöre hier nicht her/rein........


----------



## facehugger (24. April 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€*

Klar darfst du hier Bilder von deinem Knecht posten. Es ist *dein* Thread und für die "Helferlein" meist eine schöne Belohnung für die Beratung... Beim RAM würde ich einfach das Kit 2x kaufen (also 4x4GB RAM). Dann kannst du mit 8GB weiterarbeiten, falls ein Paar mal den Geist aufgeben sollte.

Gruß


----------



## bardoerper (24. April 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€*

Hallo,

clevere Idee (4x4) 

Muß mir aber vorher das Mainboard anschauen, damit die auch drauf passen bzw. ich vielleicht auch erweitern kann.


----------



## Softy (24. April 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€*

Da 8GB Riegel inzwischen erschwinglich sind, würde ich gleich 2x8GB nehmen. Dann kannst Du theoretisch auf 32GB RAM später mal aufrüsten.


----------



## facehugger (24. April 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€*



Softy schrieb:


> Da 8GB Riegel inzwischen erschwinglich sind, würde ich gleich 2x8GB nehmen. Dann kannst Du theoretisch auf 32GB RAM später mal aufrüsten.


Wäre auch ne Möglichkeit, haste mal einen Link? Auf die schnelle hab ich jetzt nichts günstiges gefunden...

Gruß


----------



## Softy (24. April 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€*

Logisch : Speicher/DDR3 240pin mit Kitgröße: 16GB, Einzelmodulgröße: 8GB, Speichertakt: 1333MHz/1600MHz, Speicherlatenz: CL9, Maximalspannung: 1.50V | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## facehugger (24. April 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€*

Da würde ich die Geil vorschlagen:


GeIL Value Plus DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (GVP316GB1333C9DC) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
geiler Name übrigens

Gruß


----------



## bardoerper (24. April 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€*

Hallo,

braucht man eine Soundkarte wenn das Mainboard auch über Sound verfügt?
Oder ist es besser eine Soundkarte zu verwenden?


----------



## Softy (24. April 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€*

Eine Soundkarte brauchst Du nur, wenn hochwertige Peripherie angeschlossen werden soll. Für 08/15 Boxen und Kopfhörer reicht der onboard Sound aber völlig aus.


----------



## bardoerper (24. April 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€*

Hallo,

jetzt fehlt nur noch das Netzteil.
Was kann/sollte ich dafür nehemn?


----------



## Softy (24. April 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€*

Da würde ich das bereits erwähnte Straight Power E9 CM 480W nehmen.


----------



## bardoerper (24. April 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€*

Hallo,

reichen wirklich 480W?
Oder sollte man nicht 500W nehmen?
Ich kenne mich nicht aus...... das sage ich lieber gleich vorne weg


----------



## Softy (24. April 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€*

Der Rechner wird unter Last nicht mehr als 250 - 275 Watt ziehen. Das Netzteil reicht völlig aus.


----------



## bardoerper (25. April 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€*

Hallo,

mal wieder eine Auflistung:

1 x Gehäuse: Thermaltake Armor Revo Snow

alternativ Gehäuse: 1 x Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced Black & White Edition, schallgedämmt

1 x Netzteil:  Straight Power E9 CM 480W

1 x Mainboard: ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP, H77

1 x Proz: Intel Xeon E3-1230, 4x 3.20GHz, Sockel-1155, boxed

1 x Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Sella (Sockel 775/1155/1156/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1)

4 x Speicher: Corsair Vengeance Low Profile DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U

1 x Gra-Karte: Sapphire Radeon HD 7870, 2GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort, lite retail

Sound Karte: ASUS Xonar DX 7.1, PCIe x1 (90-YAA060-1UAN00Z)

1 x SSD-Platte: Samsung SSD 830 Series 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC128B)

2 x o. 3 x  Festplatte: Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB, SATA II

1 x Blu-Ray brenner: LG Electronics BH10LS38 schwarz, SATA, retail

1 x Card-Reader: Ultron UCR 75 75in1 3.5" Card Reader/Writer schwarz, intern


Beim Arbeitsspeicher richte ich mich nach dem Tagesangeboten.
So stelle ich mir meinen neuen Computer vor.
Der sollte doch länger halten, oder?
Und mit dem sollte ich doch auch 3 D Autorennen und Diablo 3 spielen können. Oder?

Vielen lieben Dank für die Unterstützung so weit.


----------



## bardoerper (25. April 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€*

Hallo,

mir wurde mal diese Konfig empfohlen;

COOLER MASTER 690 II Advanced Pure Black Miditower ohne NT, blauer LED Lüfter, USB 3.0, Schwarz  -- 

Corsair Enthusiast Series Modular TX550M 550Watt (80+Bronze) PC-Netzteil 140mm Lüfter

CPU Box Intel Core i7-2600, 4x 3400MHz, So-1155, 8MB Cache, 95W 

ASUS P8Z68-V Gen3 Sockel 1155, 4xDDR3 Sound / GLAN / SATA3 Raid / eSATA / USB3 / BT, ATX  

DDR3 RAM Kingston HyperX KHX1600C9D3B1K2/8GX, 8192MB (2x4GB), 1.65V, 1600MHz PC3-12800 CL9, 240 polig---x2

SSD OCZ Vertex 3 2.5" SSD Festplatte 120GB SATA 6Gb/s 

Hitachi HUA722010CLA330 Festplatte 1TB SATA-300 7200UM 32MB Cache, 24/7---x2

Captiva nVidia GeForce GTX560Ti 1024MB DDR5, Mini-HDMI / 2xDVI, PCIe

LG BH10LS38 Blu-ray DVD-Brenner SATA mit Software, LightScribe, intern 


Wäre die auch gegangen?

Danke für die Antworten.


----------



## Softy (25. April 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€*

Deine Zusammenstellung ist deutlich besser und ausgewogener. Der non-K i7 auf einem Z68 Brett ist sinnfrei, und die RAM Spannung ist zu hoch für SandyBridge. Das Netzteil ist OK, Deines ist technisch aber deutlich besser, Hitachi Festplatten haben eine recht hohe Ausfallquote. Die Grafikkarte ist langsamer, und die SSD:   Noch Fragen?


----------



## bardoerper (26. April 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€*

Hallo,

d a n k e  

Das dachte ich mir schon, daß die Aufstellung vom Händler schlecht ist. Hatte gleich
so ein komisches Gefühl....... aber aufwischen werde ich das jetzt nicht (SSD) 
Nur wollte ich eigentlich das der Händler mir das auch zusammen baut. Wie soll ich dem nur Vertrauen??????

Wenn etwas in der Aufstellung von 09.57 Uhr gestern falsch sein sollte bitte korregiert mich.


----------



## Softy (26. April 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€*

Du kannst ja bei einem online Händler (z.B. mindfactory ode alternate) bestellen, die einen Zusammenbau mit anbieten. Oder Du fragst einen Händler Deiner Wahl, ob er nur den Zusammenbau für Dich macht, und Du die Teile besorgst.

Oder Du schaust hier mal, ob jemand aus Deiner Nähe dabei ist: Die PC Zusammenbauer - und Supporterliste [Part 2]

Oder noch besser: Selber bauen  So schwer ist das nicht, Lego Technik ab 12 Jahre ist da deutlich anspruchsvoller  Mit einem guten How-to, z.B. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...156726-how-einen-pc-selbst-zusammenbauen.html schaffst Du das schon, wenn Du den RAM vom Netzteil unterscheiden kannst 

Außerdem gibt es ja noch Hilfe hier im Forum, falls es beim Zusammenbau irgendwo hängen sollte.


----------



## bardoerper (26. April 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€*

Hallo,

habe das mal eben durchgerechnet.....    
Hoffentlich ist mein Budget d e h n b a r.........
Wir haben das nur die anderen gemacht?


----------



## Softy (26. April 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€*

Verstehe ich nicht.  Du bist doch deutlich unter dem angegebenen Budget von 1500€


----------



## bardoerper (26. April 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€*

Hallo,

rechne es mit dem Mengen die ich dazu schrieb doch mal aus 
Aber alles im Leben scheint d e h n b a r zu sein.


----------



## Softy (26. April 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€*

Du kannst ja erstmal 2x8GB RAM nehmen: GeIL Black Dragon DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (GB316GB1333C9DC) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Und eine große HDD (die Ausfallraten steigen aber mit der Kapazität): Seagate Barracuda 7200 3000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST3000DM001) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## bardoerper (27. April 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€*

Hallo,

ich werde wohl 2 x 1 TB Festplatten nehmen und die 2 x 8GB RAM. 
Kann ja dann später noch nachrüsten  ,
Die Festplatten sollen eh in der Mitte patitioniert werden, ich will die nur geschnitten nicht am Stück 

Kann ich auf die SSD-Platte auch das Office drauf spielen?
Oder sollte man nur das BS da drauf packen?

Ich wünschen allen lesern ein sonniges WE  .


----------



## Softy (27. April 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€*



bardoerper schrieb:


> ich werde wohl 2 x 1 TB Festplatten nehmen und die 2 x 8GB RAM.
> Kann ja dann später noch nachrüsten  ,
> Die Festplatten sollen eh in der Mitte patitioniert werden, ich will die nur geschnitten nicht am Stück


 
 



bardoerper schrieb:


> Kann ich auf die SSD-Platte auch das Office drauf spielen?
> Oder sollte man nur das BS da drauf packen?


 
Auf die SSD sollte Windows, Office, und natürlich auch die Anwendungen und Programme, die zu zum Arbeiten oder anderweitig häufig verwendest. Wenn noch ein Spiel draufpasst, ist auch gut, dann verkürzen sich die Ladezeiten z.B. deutlich.



bardoerper schrieb:


> Ich wünschen allen lesern ein sonniges WE  .


 
Danke, Dir auch


----------



## bardoerper (27. April 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€*

Hallo,

eine Frage noch:
Gibt es zwischen Seagate ST31000524AS und  Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB, SATA II eigentlich gewaltige unterschiede?
Oder kann ich jeweils eine benutzten?

Wie ich hörte sollen sowohl Seagate als auch Samsung gute Festplatten herstellen.
Deshalb die Fragen.....


----------



## Softy (27. April 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€*

Ich würde eher 2x die Spinpoint F3 nehmen, die Ausfallraten sind da etwas geringer. Der Link ist zwar nicht mehr ganz frisch, aber viel hat sich da wahrscheinlich nicht geändert: 

Datenverlust: Rücklaufquoten aktueller Festplatten steigen mit ihrer Kapazität


----------



## bardoerper (27. April 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€*

Hallo,

vielen Dank für den Link.


----------



## bardoerper (27. April 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€*

Hallo,

verstehe ich das richtig;

je kleiner die Festplatte (im Volumen (GB))  desto niedriger die Ausfallrate?


----------



## Threshold (27. April 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€*



bardoerper schrieb:


> je kleiner die Festplatte (im Volumen (GB))  desto niedriger die Ausfallrate?


 
So ungefähr. In einer kleinen HDD ist nur ein Platter drin. Also nur ein Faktor der ausfallen kann.
Je größer die HDD desto mehr Platter sind drin und desto mehr Faktoren sind da die ausfallen können.


----------



## bardoerper (28. April 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€*

Hallo,

was könnte Ihr denn bei den 750 GB Platten empfehlen?
Wäre diese *"Seagate ST3750525AS 750 GB"* in Ordnung?


----------



## bardoerper (30. April 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€*

Hallo,

eine Antwort wäre super, da ich demnächst bestellen würde.

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Softy (30. April 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€*

Die Schreibdichte ist bei der HDD nicht sonderlich hoch, da sind andere Platten etwas schneller. 

Außerdem sind 1000GB Platten nur unwesentlich teurer, daher würde ich mich zwischen diesen hier entscheiden: Produktvergleich Western Digital Caviar Blue 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (WD10EALX), Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## bardoerper (30. April 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€*

Hallo,

dachte das die 1000 GB noch nicht so gut wären und häufiger ausfallen, als die da drunter.

Danke für die Antwort, dann werde ich mich morgen an einkaufen machen.


----------



## Softy (30. April 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€*

Ab 1000GB steigt die Ausfallrate an. Die 750GB Seagate hat ja auch 2x 375GB Platter.

Die Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ hat ebenfalls 2 (500GB)-Platter. Durch die damit verbundene höhere Datendichte ist die aber etwas schneller.


----------



## jeamal (30. April 2012)

Geh mal nicht davon aus, dass eine deiner Festplatten ausfällt

Habe schon einige in meiner Sammlung, die auch schon über mehrere Jahre laufen, von WD bis Samsung (320GB, 250GB, 500GB, 2x1TB) und mir ist davon noch keine ausgefallen

Eigentlich sollten die schon mehrere Jahre halten und so manche PC Generationen überdauern.


----------



## bardoerper (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€*

Hallo,

ok, das war das was ich hören wollte 

Was bringen die SSD mit 256 GB?
Sinnvoll?
Möchte auf die SSD das BS (win 7 Ulti) das office und zwei oder 3 Spiele (u. a. Diablo 3) packen.
Paßt das?


----------



## Threshold (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€*

Da reicht auch eine 128GB SSD.


----------



## bardoerper (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€*

Hallo,

dank Dir für die schnelle Feiertagsantwort 

Euch allen noch einen schönen, sonnigen Feiertag.


----------



## bardoerper (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€*

Hallo,

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...it/154512-tut-how-create-extreme-desktop.html

kann ich das mit dem neuen Rechner machen?

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Softy (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€*

Ja klar, das kannst Du mit jedem Rechner machen


----------



## Threshold (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€*



bardoerper schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...it/154512-tut-how-create-extreme-desktop.html
> 
> ...


 
Natürlich kannst du. Du musst dir einfach nur die Programme runterladen die gebraucht werden und schon kann es los gehen.


----------



## bardoerper (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€*

Hallo,

sollte man das Gehäuse "Cooler Master 690 II Advanced Midi-Tower KKN5 - Black & White Edition" gedämmt nehmen oder nicht?
Weiß einer ob das sonst laut ist?

Vielen Dank für die Antwort.


----------



## coroc (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€*

das ungedämmte, ist lauter. wenn du übertakten willst dann nimm das ungedämmte, da sich sonst zu viel hitze im gehäuse entwickelt


----------



## bardoerper (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€*

Hallo,

lies doch bitte mal die Frage durch....
Ich wollte wissen ob das ungedämmt laut ist.......


----------



## coroc (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€*

Ich habs editiert, sry


----------



## bardoerper (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€*

Hallo,

also übertakten _wollte_ ich eigentlich nicht......
Braucht man in der Programmierung und bei ein paar 3 D Spielen ja nicht unbedingt.
Oder?

Staut sich beim gedämmten die Hitze?
Oder "fließt" diese doch gut ab?


----------



## coroc (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€*

Japp, die hitze staut sich, aber wenn du nicht übertakten willst, kannst du das gedämmte nehmen


----------



## bardoerper (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€*

Hallo,

wann _sollte_ man übertakten?


----------



## coroc (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€*

Übertakten ist der Hinsicht gut, dass man seine CPU, GPU usw. noch länger nutzen kann, da man die Leistung an den Beedarf anpassen kann


----------



## bardoerper (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€*

Hallo,

und das wird meistens bei Spielen gemacht. Oder?
Will mir nämlich auch ein Rennspiel demnächst zu legen, deshalb mal das Nachfragen
nach dem übertakten.

Vielen Dank.

p.s.
Wasserkühlung macht *nur* bei dauerhaften übertakten Sinn?


----------



## coroc (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€*

In meinen Augen macht ne WaKü nur bei CPUs mit sehr hoher Abwärme Sinn oder wenn du benchmarks machen willst
Welches Rennspiel denn?
Dein zusammengestelltes System sollte erstmal reichen, aber wenn du in 3-4 Jahren ein aktuelles Spiel spielen willst, könnte übertakten von CPU/GPU noch ein paar fps mehr rausholen, allerdings würde, wenn du übertakten willst ein CPU-Kühler wie der Thermalright HR-02 Macho (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals.at EU ausreichen


----------



## bardoerper (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€*

Hallo,

Computer wurde bestellt.....
Mal sehen wie lange es dauert, bis a l l e  Teile bei mir sind 

Vielen lieben Dank für die Unterstützung soweit. Bilder folgen dann später......


----------



## bardoerper (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€*

Hallo,

kurze zwischen Frage;
Kann ich an einem Monitor 2 unterschiedliche PC's anschließen?
Möchte nämlich meine Daten vom "alten" PC auf den neuen kopieren.


----------



## Softy (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€*

Ich würde einfach kurz die alte Festplatte am neuen Rechner anschließen, und die Daten auf die neue HDD rüberkopieren.


----------



## bardoerper (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€*

Hallo,

das Problem; das sind die IDE platten mit den breiten Stecker


----------



## Softy (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€*

Dann kannst du ja die neue HDD am alten Rechner anschließen. Oder wenn du eine externe Platte hast, erstmal die Daten auf die schaufeln, und dann auf die neue HDD kopieren.

Oder Du richtest ein Heimnetzwerk ein, und kopierst so die Daten rüber. Möglichkeiten gibt es da viele. Wenn es nicht zuviel GB sind, kannst Du es auch über einen USB Stick machen, oder auf DVD brennen.


----------



## bardoerper (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€*

Hallo,

ich habe nur nen Router  


Habe ne Lösung 
Ich versuch es bei meinen Eltern am Platz.......
Im Netzwerk soll es ja schneller gehen.....


----------



## bardoerper (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€*

Hallo,

habe mir als BS das Win 7 Ultimate 64 bit geholt.
Passt es zum System oder war es ein fehlgriff?


----------



## Softy (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€*

Das passt, wobei Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit normalerweise auch völlig ausgereicht hätte, es sei denn, Du benötigst die zusätzlichen Features von Ultimate.


----------



## jeamal (15. Mai 2012)

Klar... Besser gehts nicht.
Hatte auch vorher 7 Ultimate 64Bit und jetzt Professional 64Bit.... Alles top

Es sei denn du hast bock auf Ubundu oder ein Apple OS


----------



## bardoerper (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€*

Hallo,

juhuuuu, seit Samstag habe ich alle Bauteile.

Bald wird der Computer (hoffentlich) zusammen gebaut sein.
Ich lasse das machen, weil ich zu wenig Ahnung vom zusammenbau habe.


----------



## Threshold (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€*

Sehr schöne Bilder und schöne Hardware.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€*



bardoerper schrieb:


> Ich lasse das machen, weil ich zu wenig Ahnung vom zusammenbau habe.


 
Das ist nicht so schwer. Du hast es doch auch geschafft schöne Komponenten auszuwählen, da schaffst du das montieren erst Recht.
Vor 4 Monaten wusste ich nicht einmal, was eine Wasserkühlung ist - Heute baue ich jede auseinander, zusammen, wechsel sie um. Ich werde sogar schon angeschrieben und um Rat gebeten. Wie ein Rechner zusammengebaut wird ist noch viel einfacher. Schau dir Tutorials an, es gibt genügend auf YT. Du wirst sehen wie einfach dies ist.


----------



## Softy (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€*



Threshold schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Bilder und schöne Hardware.



Vor allem den CardReader hast Du sehr schön positioniert   

Viel Spaß beim Tüfteln. Und spare nicht mit dem Bastelkleber


----------



## coroc (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€*

Sieht schon mal gut aus


----------



## bardoerper (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€*



Softy schrieb:


> Vor allem den CardReader hast Du sehr schön positioniert
> 
> Viel Spaß beim Tüfteln. Und spare nicht mit dem Bastelkleber


 
ha ha ha 
Sehr lustig, ich habe das einfach nur schnell für das Bild hingestellt.......

Aber ich freue mich schon......


----------



## Lude969 (21. Mai 2012)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Vor allem den CardReader hast Du sehr schön positioniert



Softy's persönliches Win Bild


----------



## bardoerper (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€*

Hallo,

gibts dort etwas was man wissen sollte?
Möchte gerne mitlachen


----------



## bardoerper (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€*

Hallo,

die Bauteile sind jetzt in der Werkstatt.
Mal sehen wann ich das GANZE als kompletten Computer wieder bekomme


----------



## Softy (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€*



bardoerper schrieb:


> gibts dort etwas was man wissen sollte?
> Möchte gerne mitlachen


 
Ich bin Ultron CardReader Fanboy (wahrscheinlich der einzige  )



bardoerper schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die Bauteile sind jetzt in der Werkstatt.
> Mal sehen wann ich das GANZE als kompletten Computer wieder bekomme


 
Ich dachte, Du baust selbst?


----------



## CubeMasterZero (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€*

@bardo....

magst mal bitte auflisten, was genau du nun alles investiert hast an Komponenten ?

Möchte mir auch einen PC zügig zulegen und deine Komponenten wurden ja bis ins letzte Detail durchleuchtet bis hin zum Kauf.

danke !


----------



## bardoerper (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€*



CubeMasterZero schrieb:


> @bardo....
> 
> magst mal bitte auflisten, was genau du nun alles investiert hast an Komponenten ?
> 
> ...


 
Hallo,

das mache ich so bald ich Zeit habe.


----------



## bardoerper (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€*



CubeMasterZero schrieb:


> @bardo....
> 
> magst mal bitte auflisten, was genau du nun alles investiert hast an Komponenten ?
> 
> ...


 
Hallo,

(Alle Preise incl. Porto, oder Gratisversand )
INTEL Xeon E3-1230 Quad Core 3200MHz 8M LGA1155 Box    *206.74 EUR*
LG BH10LS retail Blu-ray-Brenner *73,49*
ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP, Sockel 1155, ATX *78,62 €*
Ultron Cardreader 75-in-1, intern, schwarz *13,77 €*
*Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate ServicePack 1 64-bit* *141,91 €*
480W be quiet! Straight Power CM E9 80+ Gold 
2048MB Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) *362,65*
1000GB Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ 32MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 3Gb/s  2x  *175,98 €*
Cooler Master 690 II Advanced Midi-Tower KKN5, B&W Edt. - gedämmt *135,89 EUR*
128GB Samsung 830 Series 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s/ MLC *118,61 €*
GeIL Arbeitsspeicher DIMM 16 GB DDR3-1333 Kit GVP316GB1333C9DC, Value Plus *88,70 €*
Alpenföhn Sella CPU-Kühler 92 mm *20,80 €*
Microsoft Office Professional 2010 (Schulversion) *83,80 EUR*

Das wäre denn alles gewesen..... nach meiner Rechnung _*1.500,96 €*_

Solltest aber immer einige Preisvergleichsseiten durchsuchen, wenn Du dir die Teile für dich raus suchst.


----------



## Softy (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€*

Wer hat denn den Mist zusammenstellt? 





(Kleiner Scherz )​


----------



## bardoerper (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€*

Hallo,

@ softy wohl einen Clown gefrühstückt.....


habe die 50,- € für den Zusammenbau in der Werkstatt vergessen..... 

Somit kostet mich das ganze _*1.550,96 €*_


----------



## bardoerper (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€*



CubeMasterZero schrieb:


> @bardo....
> 
> magst mal bitte auflisten, was genau du nun alles investiert hast an Komponenten ?
> 
> ...


 
Und nun?
Zufriieden o. bist in Panik verfallen  ?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€*

Vermeide bitte Doppelposts, dafür hibts den Bearbeiten button
Aber ansonsten siehts gut aus


----------



## Softy (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€*



bardoerper schrieb:


> Und nun?
> Zufriieden o. bist in Panik verfallen  ?


 
Er ist ins Computer BILD Forum geflüchtet


----------



## bardoerper (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€*



Softy schrieb:


> Er ist ins Computer BILD Forum geflüchtet


 
Computer Bil.... was?
Was soll das sein?
Ich dachte immer das hier Experten sein würden........ 

Wobei..... Computer Bil...... und Experten....... beißt sich das nicht


----------



## coroc (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€*



bardoerper schrieb:


> Computer Bil.... was?
> Was soll das sein?
> Ich dachte immer das hier Experten sein würden........


Vollkommen richtig:daumen


bardoerper schrieb:


> Wobei..... Computer Bil...... und Experten....... beißt sich das nicht


Doch, das beisst sich, das passt sogut zusammen wie Mondfahrt mit nem Auto


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€*



coroc schrieb:


> Vollkommen richtig:daumen
> 
> Doch, das beisst sich, das passt sogut zusammen wie Mondfahrt mit nem Auto


Warte du nur in 20 Jahren fahre ich mi meinem nicht vorhandenen VW Polo auf den Mond
Die und Experten sind ungefähr so wie katz und Hund


----------



## bardoerper (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€*

Hallo,

ok, ihr beiden fahrt hoch ich lasse mich dann beamen...... 

Morgen abend soll der PC dann fertig sein, bin gespannt......


----------



## bardoerper (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€*

Hallo,

Ich habe ein Problem;
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...7-win-7-netzwerk-auf-xp-ordner-zugreifen.html

Kann mir jemand eine günstige aber gute (große) USB-Platte empfehlen (für den Datentausch)?


----------



## Threshold (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€*

Hast du schon mal versucht die Ordner manuell freizugeben?
Also per rechtsklick auf Sicherheit und dann den User hinzufügen der darauf zugreifen darf?


----------



## bardoerper (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€*

Hallo,

das funktioniert auch nicht.
Denn er (xp) hat dort niemanden vom neuen PC zum zuweisen


----------



## Threshold (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€*

Das ist aber schon sehr komisch. Und wenn du Vollzugriff zulässt?


----------



## bardoerper (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€*

Hallo,

dann kann ich auch nicht in den Ordner von xp rein.
Hab das schon probiert.

Deshalb bräuchte ich mal einen Tip für eine größe gut günstige USB-Festplatte.


----------



## bardoerper (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€*

Hallo,

keiner eine Idee.....


----------



## Softy (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€*

Wie groß soll die denn sein? Und wie mobil (2,5" oder 3,5")? Viele 2,5" Platten kommen nämlich ohne externe Stromversorgung aus.


----------



## bardoerper (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€*

Hallo,

also so min. 500 GB und halt "transportabel".....


----------



## Softy (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€*

Dann würde ich eine von diesen hier nehmen: Festplatten/Extern 2.5" mit Hersteller: Samsung/Western Digital, Kapazität von: ab 500GB, Schnittstelle: USB 3.0 | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Threshold (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€*

Kauf dir aber eine mit USB 3 Anschluss.


----------



## bardoerper (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€*

Hallo,

geht doch nicht...... der alte PC hat doch kein USB 3.
Oder funktionieren die auch über USB 2?


----------



## Threshold (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€*

USB ist abwärts kompatibel. Kaufst du aber mal neu hast du gleich eine HDD mit USB 3.


----------



## bardoerper (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€*

Hallo,

ok danke, das wusste ich nicht.
Dann werde ich mir wohl eine (weitere) Platte kaufen müssen


----------



## Softy (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€*

Verstehe ich nicht.   Welche hast Du denn gekauft?


----------



## bardoerper (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€*

Hallo,

na ja, wenn man die beiden Terabyte Platten und die SSD-Platte dazu zählt,
dann wären das 4 Festplatten für einen neuen PC


----------



## Threshold (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€*

Festplatten kannst du nicht genug haben.


----------



## bardoerper (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€*

Hallo,

sooooooo

Netzwerk habe ich hin bekommen 

War aber ganz schön Arbeit das einzurichten.


----------



## Threshold (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€*

Schön dass es geht.


----------



## bardoerper (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€*

Hallo,

nach laaaaaaaanger Zeit mal wieder eine Fragen;
Kann ich eigentlich an das Mainboard auch 2 Seagate Barracuda Ultra ata (eine mit 320 u. die andere mit 300 GB) anschließen?
Würde das irgendwie gehen?
Möchte einfach nicht auf funktionierende Festplatten mit soooo viel Speichervolumen verzichten.

Vielen Dank für die Antworten.

p.s.
Der PC läuft bisher einwandfrei und ist der Hammer.


----------



## Softy (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€*

Schön, dass Du zufrieden bist 

Sind das dann IDE-Platten? Welches Board hast Du gekauft?


----------



## bardoerper (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€*

Hallo,

ja sind IDE-Platten. ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP, Sockel 1155, ATX. Ich habe mich an Deine Empfehlung strikt gehalten 
Kann ich die dort anschließen?


----------



## coroc (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€*

Mit einem adapter geht da, allerdings gibt es Leistungseinbußen, hier Ide zu Sata in Kabel & Zubehör | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## bardoerper (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€*

Hallo,

in wie fern?
Was genau passiert da?


----------



## Softy (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€*

Die IDE-Erweiterungskarten taugen afaik nicht viel, die Leistung wird da ziemlich einbrechen glaube ich.

Nur noch weniger Boards haben eine IDE-Schnittstelle, das hättest Du damals erwähnen müssen, dass Du IDE Platten anschließen willst


----------



## bardoerper (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€*

Hallo,

Mist 

Dann muß ich wohl die Platten wegschmeißen. Oder?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€*

An einem neuen PC würde ich diese nicht mehr nutzen. Dann würde ich neue Festplatten kaufen.

Ich komme daran auch nicht herum, ich benötige deswegen auch neue.


----------



## Softy (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€*

Du könntest sie in ein Gehäuse packen und dann als externe Datensicherungsplatten verwenden: Externe Gehäuse mit Baugröße: 3.5", Anschlüsse extern: USB 2.0, Anschlüsse intern: IDE | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Bevor Du sie wegwirst, verkaufen oder mir schicken


----------



## bardoerper (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€*



Softy schrieb:


> Du könntest sie in ein Gehäuse packen und dann als externe Datensicherungsplatten verwenden: Externe Gehäuse mit Baugröße: 3.5", Anschlüsse extern: USB 2.0, Anschlüsse intern: IDE | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> 
> Bevor Du sie wegwirst, verkaufen oder mir schicken


 
Die Idee kam mir nach dem letzten Text auch, einfach ein Gehäuse drum.
Ich bräuchte dann aber ein Gehäuse für 2 Festplatten. Wo finde ich die?
Oder sind das die hinter dem Link?
Kann ich die auch zu Netzwerkfestplatten machen?
Die Idee wäre noch besser


----------



## Softy (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€*

Ein externes Gehäuse für 2 IDE-Platten kenne ich nicht. Da müsstest Du wohl oder übel 2 Gehäuse kaufen.


----------



## bardoerper (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€*

Hallo,

auch nicht als Netzwerkfestplatten?
Da sollen doch mehr Festplatten reinpassen?

Vielen Dank für die Antworten.


----------



## bardoerper (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€*

Hallo,

eine Antwort könnte ich schon gebrauchen, denn dann könnte ich etwas kaufen.


----------



## Threshold (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€*

Wenn es sowas mit IDE Controller gibt kannst du das nehmen aber ich glaube nicht dass es das gibt.


----------



## bardoerper (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€*

Hallo,

verdammt, ich will die funktionierenden Festplatten doch nicht wegschmeissen, sondern selber nutzen.
Hat denn sonst keiner eine Lösung?

bitte helft.


----------



## coroc (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€*

Du lööntest sie vielleicht im Marktplatz verhökern, aber sonst fällt mir nix ein


----------



## bardoerper (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€*

Hallo,

wer verzichtet denn freiwillig auf 300 und 320 GB Festplattenspeicher?
Des weiteren befinden sich glaube ich noch Daten darauf.
Deshalb kommt ein Verkauf nicht in Frage.


----------



## Softy (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für Gameing und Web-Entwicklung ca. 1.500,-€*

Dann würde ich entweder 2 externe Gehäuse kaufen, oder ein externes Gehäuse, die Daten der einen Festplatte sichern und dann eine der beiden HDD's verkaufen.

Oder frag mal DrBakterius, der kennt sich da gut aus mit "alter" Hardware   Vielleicht hat der eine Lösung parat?


----------

